# IV Piano Bridges International Competition for Amateur Pianists. Russia, July 2014



## laertida

Dear friends!

We welcome amateur pianists aged 17 and above who have a different primary occupation but regard piano playing with seriousness and fondness!

The Piano Bridges Competition will take place on June 30 - July 5, 2014 
in Saint Petersburg, Russia.

Two rounds,
two disciplines: "Piano Solo" and "Piano Duo" (4 hands)

*You can find some more information about us on the site: www.pianobridges.com*

Tel.: +7 921 938 93 99

Thank you!


----------

